

Complexity of FreeBSD VFS using ZFS as an example - cpswan
http://www.hybridcluster.com/blog/complexity-freebsd-vfs-using-zfs-example-part-1-2/

======
lewq
Happy to take any questions :-)

~~~
olavgg
I'm also a very happy ZFS user on FreeBSD. I've tried to use it in a lot of
crazy ways. At the moment I'm researching if ZFS and a virtual machine running
Microsoft SQL Server can improve query performance(with LZ4/GZIP compression)
and improve the backup speed.

Though I'm wondering about if there are any plans to add XZ compression? Or
faster hashing with Siphash24 for data checksums?

~~~
Scaevolus
LZMA compression (used in the xz format) is much slower than the disk
interface and uses a lot of memory, so it would reduce performance.

------
kieransimkin
Interesting to see some technical details of FreeBSD's VFS layer, I've never
delved too deeply into it myself but I have looked at Linux's so it's not
completely unfamiliar to me.

~~~
agapon
I haven't had a chance yet to examine Linux VFS in details, so at the moment I
can only talk about Solaris and FreeBSD ones.

------
jfb
This was very interesting, thanks. Sorta-OT, I wonder if there's a modern
equivalent of Vahalia's _Unix Internals: The New Frontiers_ [1]?

[1]
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/337378.UNIX_Internals](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/337378.UNIX_Internals)

~~~
agapon
Not exactly the same thing but I found the following books quite useful for
understanding how a lot of kernle code works: \- The Design and Implementation
of the FreeBSD Operating System \- Solaris Internals: Solaris 10 and
OpenSolaris Kernel Architecture

Still, nothing beats reading the source code :-)

------
angersock
The article mentions illumos--has anybody got any experiences to share with
using that instead of _BSD or_ nix?

~~~
doughj3
Illumos is nix. Per wikipedia, "Illumos is a free and open-source Unix
operating system. It derives from OpenSolaris, which in turn derives from UNIX
System V R4 and Berkeley Software Distribution. "

When Oracle killed off OpenSolaris, Illumos came about.

